

Mathematical Hacker - dedalus
http://evanmiller.org/mathematical-hacker.html

======
pav3l
This is an excellent essay. I am coming from a math background and mostly
picked up programming on my own. Even though I may not directly use algebra or
analysis in my programming, usually what I see as elegant and neat from a
mathematical perspective later turns out to be more efficient and readable
from practical point of view.

